# Sneaky little bastis! (pic added)



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, we got a bit of a woohoo today. We found a tad in one of the broms in our basti viv. The male calls all the time but we never saw any eggs. We never saw the tad transport. It is possible, I guess, that if the snuck one in on us that ther could be more. It is a pretty big tad, too. We got them at IAD. So, they must have started breeding as soon as we got back. I will try to get a picture of the tad but it is in a pretty not-picture-friendly place.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Congrats, Stacey. 

Sweet thread title by the way :lol:


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I caught a glimpse of the little guy yesterday and it has back legs and is getting some orange coloring. I can't wait until it comes out. I am thinking that there might be more than just the one because we see the male sometimes calling to the female to come feed this one and see similiar behaviour on other parts of the broms that we can't see into. Here's hoping we get lots of little bastis hopping around soon. I will try to get pictures if/when it ever comes out far enough.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, the little guy came out of the water today. It has not left the brom yet but I was able to get this picture of it's little head peeking out. We definitely have to dump a tons of springs in there tonight in case it gets brave enough to come down.. I just hope mom and dad don't eat them all. They are pigs.


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Congratulations!

So cute


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

awesome! i had my first basti eggs a few months ago, i sure hope i get to see something like that someday soon!


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is our little basti froglet, one month out of the water. It is actively rummaging through the leaf litter looking for springs.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Very beautiful froglet, congratulations Stacey.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Good stuff! The coloring sure looks good. 
Also out of curiosity how long did it take it from tad to froglet to morph?


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, with this particular froglet, I am not sure of the timeline. We go the parents on May 5. We found the tad in the brom on July 4th. It already had a little bit of color. It morphed on July 30. So, it was less than 3 months egg to froglet. We got another clutch on Aug. 27 of 6 eggs. unfortunately, the brom 3 of the tads were in was not holding water and we have to move the tads. We are not sure if the parents are feeding them or not. But the three tads we found were all at different stages. One had all it's legs. One has some color and tiny back legs. One was still all gray and no legs. I am pretty sure they are all from that same clutch of 6. I think the other three are in another brom. The one that had all it's legs was pulled from the viv and put into a walk out tank. Unfortunately, it died(we think due to stress). It morphed in 5 weeks. It was much faster than our tincs and leucs.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow great looking froglet! Beautiful color! Congrats!


----------

